# Tefair: I'd Love NY Gig



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Sebastian Telfair as the Knick point guard next year? It's not so farfetched.
> Telfair, a free agent July 1, harbored the same dreams as his older cousin Stephon Marbury growing up in Brooklyn - to become the Knick point guard.
> 
> With his rookie contract expiring, Telfair will be free for the first time in his NBA career.
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/03232008/sports/knicks/telfair__id_love_ny_gig_103221.htm


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i aint surprised, he'd be coming back home and minnesota sucks even worse than the knicks....i'd take him, at least he doesnt shoot first....and isnt a circus act like robinson.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

He'd get into too much trouble here I feel.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

telfair is a terrible player, no one should want this player on his basketball team


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

budselig said:


> telfair is a terrible player, no one should want this player on his basketball team


Couldn't have said it better myself. He'd have to sign a contract for less than a million bucks, because otherwise, he's just not worth it.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think the knicks desperately need to stay away from things like this. i think one of our colour commentators here in toronto (nyc native, jack armstrong) said it best, "the knicks always try to win the press conference." i totally agree with that and while i don't know if it's the only reason they're in the position they are, it's certainly a factor. 

signing players like telfair would be another one of those moves. the knicks have been doing a remarkable job, imo, of finding individual talents who don't seem to fit anywhere. they can't keep doing that and expect to find their way out of the hole. at least try another strategy. forget the fact that you're the knicks and try to do what everyone else does: build a basketball team. ignore the naysayers along the way because i'm sure there will be many- but no more than there already are.

my two cents, anyway.  

peace


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's a really bad idea. He's going to be very bad I can tell.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would actually take Nate Robinson over Telfair.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

I can't believe there's a player the Knicks are too good for, but here's one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You know who _wants_ to play for the Knicks these days? Guys who could care less about winning.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

budselig said:


> telfair is a terrible player, no one should want this player on his basketball team


If we go to an uptempo system ala the Suns he would be a good fit here. he is an uptempo guard, not a half-court one.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> If we go to an uptempo system ala the Suns he would be a good fit here. he is an uptempo guard, not a half-court one.


So is Stephon, but that didn't work out to well. I think Telfair would be good though for us if he does what he did at Lincoln for us. Good heady penetrator and passer who competes on both sides of the floor. At the worst, a solid backup PG. I'd take him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> i aint surprised, he'd be coming back home and minnesota sucks even worse than the knicks....i'd take him, at least he doesnt shoot first....and isnt a circus act like robinson.


how is robinson a circus act? honestly, if you said that maybe a year ago it would make sense. ever since thise season started robinson's revamped his game and he's capitalized on the things he's good and made the most of his opportunities.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> i aint surprised, he'd be coming back home and minnesota sucks even worse than the knicks....i'd take him, at least he doesnt shoot first....and isnt a circus act like robinson.


He doesn't shoot first?...Haha.

Thats the reason why he was shown the door so soon in Portland. He was constantly looking for his own shot and too bad of a defender to guard any other point in the league.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> So is Stephon, but that didn't work out to well. I think Telfair would be good though for us if he does what he did at Lincoln for us. Good heady penetrator and passer who competes on both sides of the floor. At the worst, a solid backup PG. I'd take him.


What he did at Lincoln was high school. This is the NBA. Completely different story.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He has played considerably better at Minnesotta, he definitely is an NBA level point guard


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> He doesn't shoot first?...Haha.
> 
> Thats the reason why he was shown the door so soon in Portland. He was constantly looking for his own shot and too bad of a defender to guard any other point in the league.


portland was a long time ago and he's playing different in minnesota........plus i always thought he was shown the door not because he was taking too many shots, but he didnt make enough of those he took and he was busy carrying guns when he wasnt supposed to........i dont blame him for taking shots......besides zach randolph who else should he be passing the ball too? miles couldnt stay healthy, webster was barely shooting better than he was that year, voshon lenard shot the ball worse than telfair, pryzbilla is hardly an offensive force, if he was taking too many shots, who exactly were you portland fans hoping he'd pass the ball to?


----------

